# Telangiectasia Sigmoid Colon



## coderguy1939 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd appreciate opinions on how this should be coded.  Thanks.


----------



## LTibbetts (Sep 8, 2009)

telangiectasia  
tel-ancjT-ek-tQczT-^  

Dilation of the previously existing small or terminal vessels of a part. Syn: angiotelectasis......

This is what I found in Stedmans. Is this a dx or a procedure that was done?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 8, 2009)

Diagnosis.


----------

